# Uber now allows passengers to adjust driver ratings later



## GigEconoMom (Nov 19, 2018)

This wasn't always here... Was it? For a while there after they took away the drivers being able to change passenger's ratings they changed the whole system where no ratings could be changed, and more recently to where the rider doesn't see their new rating until after they have rated the driver to "protect" the driver. But I log on to my rider app to do my every once in a whole check on my past drivers to make sure they are still driving and doing well (a couple of them were friends I had from driving in my hometown before I moved and now that I'm 600 miles away this is my weird way of making sure they are still doing Ok as they were some of the best drivers in that market). Beside the weirdness I just stated, I noticed this button in each trip detail under the driver's info with the ability to change the star rating even of trips I took nearly a year ago. Someone please tell me how this is fair? Even if the riders don't see our ratings until after we rate them, then shortly thereafter they can turn around and go evil villain on us and 1 star is away. I may be coming across extra bitter, but this comes after a series of 2 one stars and 2 three stars I've been given in the past few days with no reported feedback, and the only 4 trips I've had where the pax aren't leaving happily where the 4 trips when Uber's navigation to pick-up the pax has messed up. It's a common enough problem lately that when reporting these issues to uber I've been told that this is a common issue lately and given a long list of tech tips to resolve the issues (which don't work as it's either the pax not paying attention when marking their pickup location or uber directing me to the back alley or street behind where they pax is located). Before all the haters start throwing out the well maybe you did this or this wrong... I spot clean my car multiple times a day, my car and myself smell like the just plain febreeze I lightly spray when spot cleaning (I don't even wear perfume), I am driving safely (more than safe as I live in Ohio and I'm driving in snow and ice a lot lately), I have a whole setup with chargers/mints/tissues/aux cord, I double check pax name drop off location and then give them all my same "it's an estimated __ time to your destination, and if I can accommodate you anyway on the ride please let me know" then I read the room and only talk to the pax if they initiate the conversation (which I keep neutral, light, and most of times I keep them laughing), and even though I'm disabled and limp sometimes I still assist with luggage and/or groceries. So, please please please someone tell me how in the firey depths of you know where is this protecting the drivers?!?!?!?


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm ok with them being able to change their rating (in case they clicked on something by accident), but there should be a time limit on this feature. Let's say... after 24 hours, you can no longer rate the driver (if you haven't yet) or change your rating (if you have). Only at THAT point should the rider be able to see the rating given to them by the driver.

I'd also like to see Uber follow Lyft's example and allow the driver to change the rider's rating for a period of time. If the rider earned less than 5 stars, but then threw in a big tip, I'd like the ability to reconsider the rating I gave them.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

only in certain market.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber loves to stirrup ill feelings between passengers and drivers.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

That's the one thing Lyft has got right I like to quietly leave my three stars and just never see the person again if possible.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Uber is not a company where workers start at bottom (driving) and work their way up to upper management. Most of the Uber upper echelon are far removed from knowing anything about their real product. 

Furthermore their PR approach is mind boggling: For example, Uber has panic buttons, mid trip ranting (I mean rating), call 1 800 complaint aka "leave driver feedback" and has apparently resurrected ability for pax retribution for receiving low rating from driver (in form of open window of time for altering driver rating).


The message this sends to passengers is" We don't trust and dont know who our drivers are, so here are ways to deal with the many problem drivers you will likely face. 

Its Uber shooting itself in foot really.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I was able to change my drivers rating from a ride I took 3 months ago. Complete BS


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I would love Uber to tell us just exactly what kind of fricken reason they would allow a rider to change a rating 3 months later. 

As I've said before, Uber specifically does things to screw with drivers. Lyft does not. That's not to say that Lyft doesn't do stupid shit, they just don't specifically try to come up ways to screw with drivers. It's like they are required to.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Class Action Lawsuit


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I can care less about ratings, if Uber tries to deactivate me on ratings I will initiate a lawsuit, I know of 2 attorneys that will gladly file a suit, probably try to initiate a class action lawsuit.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

As a driver the only valid rating for a passenger is 5 stars unless you want retaliation.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I was able to change my drivers rating from a ride I took 3 months ago. Complete BS


I can't imagine how boring your life must be to take the time to go back, even 48 hours to rate or change a rating.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I can't imagine how boring your life must be to take the time to go back, even 48 hours to rate or change a rating.


It takes about 1 minute to do it. We all can't be cool like you.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

It's a possibility the programmers just need some busy work to keep their jobs intact.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Someone just changed a 5 star rating to a 4 star rating on me, do you think I give a crap. Uber management is just a collection of incompetent people that never worked a real job in their life. If it wasn’t for the gig economy most of these people would be flipping burgers.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> It takes about 1 minute to do it. We all can't be cool like you.
> 
> View attachment 298393


Any rider that would take the time, even if it takes so little time, is either without a life, or drunk.

You really think anyone with a life would do that?

Doubtful


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Any rider that would take the time, even if it takes so little time, is either without a life, or drunk.
> 
> You really think anyone with a life would do that?
> 
> Doubtful


Yeah because we all know how rational passengers are. It doesn't take many to kill a rating.



Trafficat said:


> As a driver the only valid rating for a passenger is 5 stars unless you want retaliation.


Yep which really sucks. The rating system with Uber is one-sided in the passengers favor.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

GigEconoMom said:


> This wasn't always here... Was it? For a while there after they took away the drivers being able to change passenger's ratings they changed the whole system where no ratings could be changed, and more recently to where the rider doesn't see their new rating until after they have rated the driver to "protect" the driver. But I log on to my rider app to do my every once in a whole check on my past drivers to make sure they are still driving and doing well (a couple of them were friends I had from driving in my hometown before I moved and now that I'm 600 miles away this is my weird way of making sure they are still doing Ok as they were some of the best drivers in that market). Beside the weirdness I just stated, I noticed this button in each trip detail under the driver's info with the ability to change the star rating even of trips I took nearly a year ago. Someone please tell me how this is fair? Even if the riders don't see our ratings until after we rate them, then shortly thereafter they can turn around and go evil villain on us and 1 star is away. I may be coming across extra bitter, but this comes after a series of 2 one stars and 2 three stars I've been given in the past few days with no reported feedback, and the only 4 trips I've had where the pax aren't leaving happily where the 4 trips when Uber's navigation to pick-up the pax has messed up. It's a common enough problem lately that when reporting these issues to uber I've been told that this is a common issue lately and given a long list of tech tips to resolve the issues (which don't work as it's either the pax not paying attention when marking their pickup location or uber directing me to the back alley or street behind where they pax is located). Before all the haters start throwing out the well maybe you did this or this wrong... I spot clean my car multiple times a day, my car and myself smell like the just plain febreeze I lightly spray when spot cleaning (I don't even wear perfume), I am driving safely (more than safe as I live in Ohio and I'm driving in snow and ice a lot lately), I have a whole setup with chargers/mints/tissues/aux cord, I double check pax name drop off location and then give them all my same "it's an estimated __ time to your destination, and if I can accommodate you anyway on the ride please let me know" then I read the room and only talk to the pax if they initiate the conversation (which I keep neutral, light, and most of times I keep them laughing), and even though I'm disabled and limp sometimes I still assist with luggage and/or groceries. So, please please please someone tell me how in the firey depths of you know where is this protecting the drivers?!?!?!?
> View attachment 296503


Is this option available to paxs in all markets?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lyft took away the drivers ability to appeal a low rating and get it removed. Can’t do it anymore. I still to have 24 hours to rate my passengers. People that don’t tip on airport rides I hammer. Anyone who makes a mess also gets low marks. Lyft not as favorable to drivers as 2 months ago. Not one rude challenge or streak But I constantly hear pax tell me they 50% off promos. Nothing for drivers.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> Lyft took away the drivers ability to appeal a low rating and get it removed. Can't do it anymore. I still to have 24 hours to rate my passengers. People that don't tip on airport rides I hammer. Anyone who makes a mess also gets low marks. Lyft not as favorable to drivers as 2 months ago. Not one rude challenge or streak But I constantly hear pax tell me they 50% off promos. Nothing for drivers.


I have 75% off right now.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lyft’s motto, f the driver’s, there a dime a dozen.


----------



## uberCh (Feb 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> As a driver the only valid rating for a passenger is 5 stars unless you want retaliation.


Exactly. I gave my first 3 star a couple weeks back and shortly after got a 1 star in retaliation.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

This simply means.
You rate the passenger ONE star, he will rate you ONE star later.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GigEconoMom said:


> This wasn't always here... Was it? For a while there after they took away the drivers being able to change passenger's ratings they changed the whole system where no ratings could be changed, and more recently to where the rider doesn't see their new rating until after they have rated the driver to "protect" the driver. But I log on to my rider app to do my every once in a whole check on my past drivers to make sure they are still driving and doing well (a couple of them were friends I had from driving in my hometown before I moved and now that I'm 600 miles away this is my weird way of making sure they are still doing Ok as they were some of the best drivers in that market). Beside the weirdness I just stated, I noticed this button in each trip detail under the driver's info with the ability to change the star rating even of trips I took nearly a year ago. Someone please tell me how this is fair? Even if the riders don't see our ratings until after we rate them, then shortly thereafter they can turn around and go evil villain on us and 1 star is away. I may be coming across extra bitter, but this comes after a series of 2 one stars and 2 three stars I've been given in the past few days with no reported feedback, and the only 4 trips I've had where the pax aren't leaving happily where the 4 trips when Uber's navigation to pick-up the pax has messed up. It's a common enough problem lately that when reporting these issues to uber I've been told that this is a common issue lately and given a long list of tech tips to resolve the issues (which don't work as it's either the pax not paying attention when marking their pickup location or uber directing me to the back alley or street behind where they pax is located). Before all the haters start throwing out the well maybe you did this or this wrong... I spot clean my car multiple times a day, my car and myself smell like the just plain febreeze I lightly spray when spot cleaning (I don't even wear perfume), I am driving safely (more than safe as I live in Ohio and I'm driving in snow and ice a lot lately), I have a whole setup with chargers/mints/tissues/aux cord, I double check pax name drop off location and then give them all my same "it's an estimated __ time to your destination, and if I can accommodate you anyway on the ride please let me know" then I read the room and only talk to the pax if they initiate the conversation (which I keep neutral, light, and most of times I keep them laughing), and even though I'm disabled and limp sometimes I still assist with luggage and/or groceries. So, please please please someone tell me how in the firey depths of you know where is this protecting the drivers?!?!?!?
> View attachment 296503


Thx for the heads up. This is a lame Uber feature.


----------



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber management is just a collection of incompetent people that never worked a real job in their life. If it wasn't for the gig economy most of these people would be flipping burgers.


THANK YOU
BECAUSE THAT: Is what I think most of the PAX Think about UBER DRIVERS in General.
When the PAX asks you from the back seat wearing a stupid grin: 
"How long have you been driving for Uber?...."


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

In my area the number of ants has noticeably DECREASED. My hunch is a bunch of them either quit or got deactivated. My area is a hot-bed of entitled self righteous folks who are offended at pretty much everything. 1 star ratings, race cards, gender identify cards, service animal cards, actually any card you can think of are thrown regularly. Plus now we are a legalized Marijuana state, so having a pax reeking of reefer hop into your car is common; of course the hapless driver then gets accused of being under the influence of pot with the next pax. All these hurdles have becone too much for some, and I do understand some drivers saying, You know what? This gig has become way way not worth the risks. I'm out".


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> That's the one thing Lyft has got right I like to quietly leave my three stars and just never see the person again if possible.


My theory is they reset it at a certain point .


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

uberCh said:


> Exactly. I gave my first 3 star a couple weeks back and shortly after got a 1 star in retaliation.


*** the dumb riders

Also you have to add a report to not be matched with them again


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I always give Uber a 1 star rating.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I dont have this option in the past trips I have taken from Uber last month.

Also there is a category for complaining that the driver didnt have a toll pass? wtf


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

uber loves retaliation ratings, they see their rating go down they go back and change it, this is crazy


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> uber loves retaliation ratings, they see their rating go down they go back and change it, this is crazy


10 to 1 Uber creates many of those bogus ratings so they can set examples by fear, that's indentured servitude.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Ratings. Ubers Genius way of controlling the Herd.


----------



## tiburonpup78 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello,

I am new to Uber, driving for two weeks and I received two 4 star ratings. The rest have of all been 5 star ratings, and thankfully, if it were not for the tips, this job would be tough  But I am grateful for the opportunity to work and I don't mind the long hours. I wanted to share that the two passengers that rated me 4 stars, was a learning and training experience. I don't ask questions, e.g. where are they from etc. to make conversation, basically, providing the best customer service I can and avoid being invasive. 50% of the time, the customer takes the initiative to ask me questions i.e respecting the boundaries and autonomy of the customer. The customers I encounter make the job worthwhile, for me this strategy works best! 

I was a waiter for many years and sometimes privacy to allow the customers to work, talk on the phone, talk to each other, listen to their headset, be accommodating, and positive when they ask how I am doing, makes them feel taken care of and safe. I have been the rider, and so I understand the costs to the rider, which is expensive, and how it feels to be in a car with a over talkative driver, a dirty car that smells, or someone driving in a way that is making me sick and throwing me around in the back seat. I will ask the passenger "how is my driving" so far, I got some advice to provide water, if the passenger needs it, and a charger, which I have. The customers have all commented that they like how I drive, even in the bad weather, here in Northern California. I feel that being positive and grateful, helps me feel better after a 12 to 13 hour day.

When I pick up a passenger, I wait until they have their seat belt fastened, and assure them to let me know if there is anything they need, e.g. if they want music, adjust the temperature in the car, ask if they are comfortable. The feedback I have received from customers, is too maintain a clean car and safe driving. I do mostly airport travel, during the daylight hours, but I take small fares to work towards my bonus to pay for the rental car, it is all working out and I hope it does for you too. Happy, safe driving.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Tattooo “Mr Penis Head” on the back of your shaved head. Instant 5*s all day long


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

****. I've been giving out so many 1 stars lately.

I was able to change a rating from over a YEAR ago.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

i guess the 4’s you received were from passengers that didn’t like MR Rogers.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

It looks like there may be a limit of five. Can anyone else try?

After I changed a rating back and forth a few times it went to the permanent ratings screen.

There is an allowance of sorts.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

wicked said:


> It looks like there may be a limit of five. Can anyone else try?


You changed your driver's rating 5 times? Why would anybody even need to do that?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Nah I mean I think over all. It's like a mulligan then they cut you off. If someone else can confirm... This would prevent pax from being chronic retaliators for bad ratings. If they truly deserve them.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

But Uber doesn't allow us to do that. See this is proof that Uber cares more about passengers keeping their ratings than drivers. It is system based on favouring passengers over drivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tiburonpup78 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to Uber, driving for two weeks and I received two 4 star ratings. The rest have of all been 5 star ratings, and thankfully, if it were not for the tips, this job would be tough :smiles: But I am grateful for the opportunity to work and I don't mind the long hours. I wanted to share that the two passengers that rated me 4 stars, was a learning and training experience. I don't ask questions, e.g. where are they from etc. to make conversation, basically, providing the best customer service I can and avoid being invasive. 50% of the time, the customer takes the initiative to ask me questions i.e respecting the boundaries and autonomy of the customer. The customers I encounter make the job worthwhile, for me this strategy works best! :smiles:
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're all new and shiny. Get back to us in 6 months or so. You're still in the honeymoon period.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

tiburonpup78 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to Uber, driving for two weeks and I received two 4 star ratings. The rest have of all been 5 star ratings, and thankfully, if it were not for the tips, this job would be tough :smiles: But I am grateful for the opportunity to work and I don't mind the long hours. I wanted to share that the two passengers that rated me 4 stars, was a learning and training experience. I don't ask questions, e.g. where are they from etc. to make conversation, basically, providing the best customer service I can and avoid being invasive. 50% of the time, the customer takes the initiative to ask me questions i.e respecting the boundaries and autonomy of the customer. The customers I encounter make the job worthwhile, for me this strategy works best! :smiles:
> 
> ...


After 13000 trips I see my average for tips between 2-4% only, so unless you are making 20-30% on tips, tips are generally not much of the weekly pay


----------

